# Question About Liftgate Service



## ddickey (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it safe to assume the driver will have a pallet jack and will be able to move into my garage.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 10, 2016)

ddickey said:


> Is it safe to assume the driver will have a pallet jack and will be able to move into my garage.



I believe that most define lift gate service as lowering the freight to the deck, ground, or floor.  For the few times that I had that service, it meant leaving the machine on the driveway.

Some drivers are willing to assist but they are not required to.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 10, 2016)

Every delivery I have had that required a lift gate ( 5 to date) had a pallet jack on the trailer so the driver could maneuver the load onto the lift gate. I then asked if I could 'borrow' the pallet jack to get the crate up the driveway and into my garage. Every time, the driver helped by steering the crate, and I (and sometimes my friends) pushed it up the driveway and into the garage. I then tipped the driver $40 for his 60 seconds of time. 

The one exception was when when my 1340 was delivered: The driver had a electric pallet jack, and he just motored the crate up the driveway with that while me and my friends just watched. Still tipped him though.

I've never been turned down when I ask, but like stated, they are not required to.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm a bit concerned as I have no pallet jack or any other way to get into my garage. Sounds like a pretty good bet though that the driver would help.
Also, what about time of delivery, do you have any say about a day and time. I work a six week rotating schedule so would have to be delivered on my days off.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 11, 2016)

i have had all kinds of stuff delivered by truck, both to my home and business.
some of the guys are just a pleasure to have come by and drop stuff, the other group of guys need a little persuasion.
you'd be surprised what a 12 pack will get you, especially if they are green bottles 

if i know i am going to have a hard time moving an object,
i'll prepare simple moving dollies manufactured from 2x4's, or 4x4's and install casters or make simple frames for use with pipe rollers or other solid rods.
sometimes i'll even add a sleever bar, come-along and/or block and tackle to make the job easier.
the machine set on a  thin steel plate will glide across a concrete garage floor with the addition of a thin film of water between the floor and the steel plate.
it still can be dragged fairly easily without the water too. a come-along would greatly aid that process.
i wish the best of luck!


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 11, 2016)

You should have some means of moving the crate after it's delivered. If you don't have a pallet jack, dollies work well. Just have everything ready so that the driver can set the crate onto the dolly, etc. instead of the floor.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 11, 2016)

ddickey said:


> I'm a bit concerned as I have no pallet jack or any other way to get into my garage. Sounds like a pretty good bet though that the driver would help.
> Also, what about time of delivery, do you have any say about a day and time. I work a six week rotating schedule so would have to be delivered on my days off.



Your dilemma is not unusual. Those are details that should be worked out with the transporter. In my case, the driver was alone and was kind enough to run the 1200 lb. lathe across the flat paved driveway into the garage. I had a plan B however because there was no obligation for him to do more than deposit the crate safely on the driveway.

Why do you say that you have no way to move the lathe into the garage yourself? If you can provide more details and pics maybe we can make suggestions.

Obviously, someone should be present when the crate is delivered. You really should be working this out with the transporter.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 11, 2016)

Your carrier should call you and set up a delivery window.

I am a freight truck driver. Most liftgate deliveries are curbside only. If you have a smooth driveway that is accesable by a semi, you may be able to talk the driver into dropping in the shop.
Ulma suggested beer, I for one don't drink. You could conveniently be grilling hamburgers when he shows up though, as all drivers like to eat!


----------



## Superburban (Jun 11, 2016)

My 4003G was delivered just outside my garage. I then made a setup that secured between the bumper of my truck, and the bottom of the crate, so I could use the truck to push the crate in place.

When I moved, I took the lathe apart, and secured the lathe to 2 4x4's, and used a winch to drag it up on my trailer. Then used the winch and a few snatch blocks to drag it off.

The bare wood dragging across will not hurt anything.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 11, 2016)

Prior to fork lift purchase, I would schedule a lift gate delivery for large heavy items. The service usually ran an extra $120. One thing I can say is for sure, all deliveries whether lift gate or not, the freight drivers always have a pallet jack as they need to move the items to the rear of the rig for off loading. Most all drivers are accommodating and if they stay longer than usual (one always knows) helping out, you give them a nice tip and thank them.

Most deliveries I get now, the drivers pretty much stand clear as I unload or load the truck without delay or drama. Very helpful and curious.
In short, if you have the room, buy a HF pallet jack on sale. Its my best friend next to the fork lift and I use it for all sorts of stuff.

I have moved all machines on 1" pipe when I worked out of my old shop with 7' headers. You can effectively move machines this way without damage/injury. Go slow and use common sense.

Best of luck and preserve your fingers.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 11, 2016)

what did you buy?


----------



## MSD0 (Jun 11, 2016)

Whatever you do, just don't try to move it up the driveway with a hoist lol. You want to keep heavy stuff as low as possible for obvious reasons.


----------



## ddickey (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.
I'll plan on making a dolly. I live across the street from a garden center and I see they have a couple fork trucks. I'm thinking I could ask them if they could help me for a few minutes if need be.
I'm giving serious consideration to the PM-932M  & the PM1236. I had to take a basic machining class at my tech school for my degree and really enjoyed it. That was about four years ago. I'm limited on space as I have one side of a two stall garage.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 11, 2016)

You can also arange to pick up your machine at the freight company's yard with your pickup or trailor. You can then offload it at your convenience.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 12, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> You can also arange to pick up your machine at the freight company's yard with your pickup or trailor. You can then offload it at your convenience.



Generally. I tried that here, thinking things would go better. Turns out the terminal here in the middle of nowhere, does not have hours. The senior driver, is also the terminal manager. I tried to set up a time to meet him (or anybody), but he was not receptive. Rather then try to set something up, he offered free tailgate service. I gave the driver a 6 pack of ice cold lemonade, and several assorted chocolate bars, in a small Styrofoam cooler.


----------



## mlindholm (Jun 13, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Every delivery I have had that required a lift gate ( 5 to date) had a pallet jack on the trailer so the driver could maneuver the load onto the lift gate.



At a minimum, this is fact. They have to be able to get your pallet from wherever it is on the truck, to the back, onto the liftgate, then off the liftgate once it drops to ground level. 

As others have stated, any distance moved beyond "just off the liftgate" is very likely at the discretion of the driver, and possibly how much you can influence that discretion  .


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 13, 2016)

Last time I had something big coming via truck, I cut a deal with a local rental yard to have them unload it and load it on my trailer. I was willing to pay for an hour's worth of time on a rental forklift, but they simply told me to bring a box of doughnuts for the yard crew. Truck got there about 10 mins before I did and the yard guys had already unloaded it and simply waved me into position to set it on my trailer. Total time in the yard was under 20 mins.


----------



## Reeltor (Jun 14, 2016)

After reading the posts, all I can say is I've been very lucky.  Only had 2 truck deliveries, both from Enco.  1st one was advertised as free truck delivery and the 2nd was with the 25% off and free delivery offer.  I did not pay for lift-gate service.  In both cases the trucking company called a few days prior to delivery, I mentioned that I was a residential address.   I was told that R&L always sends a lift gate truck to residences.  Drivers wheeled the pallet right to the garage (without having to ask).  It never occurred to me to tip the driver, I like the cold soft drink idea.
BTW I bought a pallet jack from "Northern Tool", IIRC it was around $200.  I  use it all the time to move stuff around, including overloading it to move the mill and lathe.  A friend worked in maintenance for a Grocery chain, they regularly scraped pallet jacks.  He pulled one out of a dumpster, a "O" ring later and it works just fine.

Mike


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 14, 2016)

another thing to consider, is most rental houses have pallet jacks available for cheap.


----------



## minions (Jun 15, 2016)

A pallet jack rental from my local Home Depot is 23 dollars for 4 hours


----------



## ddickey (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for great suggestions. Going rent a pallet jack if need be then later an engine hoist as well.


----------

